
Cornell University Finds Professor Brian Wansink Guilty of Scientific Misconduct - danso
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/brian-wansink-retired-cornell
======
danso
Related discussion from a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15351006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15351006)

